# The moment that makes you so happy you trained your dog well!



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I know I mentioned in another thread that I do some work with very small lizards. Misha likes to watch this intently. But the lizards often take off and scamper very quickly across the floor. He has been so good about not touching them when I ask him to leave it.

But today he was REALLY tested because a lizard shot off right in his direction. He was sitting watching me and he watched that lizard race toward him. I shouted at him to leave it and just sat still as stone. The lizard actually ran into his leg (probably trying to go under him) and he didn't move a muscle. Good dog! I am so impressed at his ability to understand when I'm really serious. He likes to chase lizards too, so it's not for lack of interest in the sport!

A good recall and a good leave it can be life savers, literally.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yuppers that was truly the best of al leave its! Great training for sure. Here is my virtual pat on the back to you. ////


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Wow! Good boy, Misha! And well done, @Raindrops. 
You’ve worked hard on training and also to foster that powerful bond.


----------



## Piper 2020 (Aug 16, 2020)

As we were standing in line accepting our canine good citizen certificates, I look down and Jaques is hiking his leg on the lady standing next to me. She was a good sport.


----------



## Piper 2020 (Aug 16, 2020)

Let me add, I was aghast.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Piper 2020 said:


> As we were standing in line accepting our canine good citizen certificates, I look down and Jaques is hiking his leg on the lady standing next to me. She was a good sport.


Lol! Now that gave me a laugh. Does line waiting behavior disqualify them?


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Isn't Misha the dog who licked a lizard and made a funny face, leading you to do a test lick (for science) and agree with him? Maybe it was a sniff... Hahaha, the two of you are a Lizard Team! 

I am impressed he ignored the lizard. Good job training him!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Raindrops, that’s impressive 

oh my Piper, that’s so funny. 😱


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Newport said:


> Isn't Misha the dog who licked a lizard and made a funny face, leading you to do a test lick (for science) and agree with him? Maybe it was a sniff... Hahaha, the two of you are a Lizard Team!
> 
> I am impressed he ignored the lizard. Good job training him!


Hahaha! Yes but it was a sniff! I stop short of lizard tasting. He is still happy to chase then as long as they keep their mouths closed. The lizards I work with are a very tiny species of gecko, only 2" long. I think he has seen me work with them since he was little and he knows they are precious lizards.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Hahaha! Yes but it was a sniff! I stop short of lizard tasting. He is still happy to chase then as long as they keep their mouths closed. The lizards I work with are a very tiny species of gecko, only 2" long. I think he has seen me work with them since he was little and he knows they are precious lizards.


I forgot that story!! Didn’t he gag? So funny.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I forgot that story!! Didn’t he gag? So funny.


Yes lol and I tried it again recently and got the same reaction! He cannot stand the smell of lizard breath.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

That's awesome.

"Oh Mom sounded serious, I better listen (freeze)."


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

When I got my first dog, a big Irish Setter, my father said I had to make him sit at the curb. This proved useful because he was extremely energetic and driven. It kept him from running into the street- and he was big enough to take the human along with him.

I have trained all of my dogs to stop and sit at the curb until told to go forward. So, one day my step daughter, who was about 7 at the time, wanted to walk my standard poodle -60 pounds. She started out down the Main Street. I watched out the window. She came to the corner and just kept walking. The car turning left onto the side street stopped before entering the street. The car coming to the corner on the side street screeched to a halt at stop sign, but would have hit my sdaughter. But, my lovely Magnum had dutifully stopped and sat at the curb. When SD got to the end of the leash she was stopped by the dog sitting at the curb. This kept her from getting hit by the car at the stop sign.


----------

